# mk4 hand brake stuck?



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

my car has been sitting for about 3 weeks now
its old, and the rear brakes havent been changed in probably close to 4 years, if not 5.
my mechanic told me that the hand brake mechanism was failing on one of the calipers, but didnt exactly explain how. Since i almost never use the handbrake i figured i could tought it out for awhile (plus he said this like a year ago)
so today i go to start up the car (fires off after 1 turn, woo hoo) 
this is the situation, the handbrake is down, where (i believe) i left it, but can only go up about an inch, and there is great tension in it
and, the rear wheels are locked solid, there is lots of rust on the rotors, i tried breaking it free but the car just ends up dragging the rear wheels








what is/could be wrong, and could i fix it out of a parking lot with minimal tools
(atleast disengage the e-brake mechanism so i can drive the car to a shop)
TIA


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

I would say it's either a frozen cable or mechanism at the caliper. Loosen the lugs, jack up the car and remove the wheels in the back. Check the E-brake lines at the calipers. You should be able to determine if it is a frozen cable(s) or the calipers. While you're at it you should change those pads and rotors.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (2000Jet1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000Jet1.8T* »_I would say it's either a frozen cable or mechanism at the caliper. Loosen the lugs, jack up the car and remove the wheels in the back. Check the E-brake lines at the calipers. You should be able to determine if it is a frozen cable(s) or the calipers. While you're at it you should change those pads and rotors. 
 
And flush the fluid...has that ever been done?...Letting brakes get in sad shape is a real abuse of the privilage of auto driving! If you let motor go to $--T...it won't start and you're hassled..if your brakes crap out its likely when you need em most...now I'm not too worried about what happens to you in that case..but you may hit an innocent fellow motorist..and he may be ME!







Get the brakes sqaured away..or don't drive the car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: mk4 hand brake stuck? (7thGear)*

The e-brake cable is connected to a lever on the back of the calipers. Release the e-brake and see if the lever on the back of the caliper spring back up by itself. If not, you'll have to push them back up by hand, that should free the parking brake.


----------

